# Disco Duro Error... Placa Quemada



## Aguimado (Oct 31, 2015)

Buenas a todos 

hace unos dias lamentablemente la placa logica de mi disco duro se quemo.....y alli tengo alojada información importante; lo tenia como esclavo
conseguí otra placa logica y la reemplace y conecte nuevamente el disco duro y me arroja el siguiente error
hard disk error press f1 to resume

el disco funcionaba correctamente no tenia sectores dañados 
que puede ser 
realmente necesito recuperar esa informacion 

Disco duro = Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500 GB
Modelo = ST3500413AS
Firmware = JC45


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 31, 2015)

si y no no y si

lo que pasa es que pueden entrar en modo S.M.A.R.T y hay que conectar el disco a un puerto serie, atras el disco debe traer 4 pines muy pequeños que salen datos UART.

trae el pin TX,RX,VCC y GND.

se conectan RS232 y con hyperterminal o en PUTTY se envian los comandos de seagate.

por ejemplo el mio me dio error time spin out fail 

que el motor esta atascado y por ende mi disco murio de manera casi permanente


----------



## zenky (Nov 20, 2015)

Buen día.

Estaba apunto de poner un post similar y me encontré con este.
Result que tengo un disco duro seagate ST500DM002, se descompuso la placa y el firmware, pude recuperar el firmware y con otra placa similar lo conecte y me da un error similar.

Resulta que el disco duro arranca, pero me marca el mismo error mostrandome en la bios que el disco duro tiene la siguiente serie: st_m13fqbl y con tamaño de 4 gb, sin mal no recuerdo.

Estube leyendo en otros foros y parece ser que la placa no es 100% compatible y que según parece ser que es un problema de LBA y que el disco duro no puede arrancar algo llamado sistema oculto y que muestra una configuración default de fábrica.

Bueno el punto es que parece ser que es lo mismo que el tuyo y e estado investigando si se puede recuperar la información o no, y con la pista que da TRILO-BYTE seguí investidando y encontré un video donde explican como hacerlo y un blog donde lo dicen textualmente. Ambas personas hacen el mismo proceso y hay comentarios de otras personas que dicen que si pudieron recuperar sus discos duros seagate.

Este es el video de youtube: 



En lo personal me gustó más el blog este: http://blog.buguroo.com/reparando-un-disco-duro-seagate-inutilizado/

Yo hoy mismo intentaré esta solución y te digo si funcionó o no.

Espero estár en lo correcto porque esa información es muy muy pero muy importante jajja 

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Nov 21, 2015)

Haced sieeeempre copias de seguridad. Es sencillísimo, incluso hay aplicaciones que las hacen de forma automática.
De ésta forma se evitan éstos apuros cuando se estropea un disco.

Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 22, 2015)

habemos quienes lo dejan para el yo del futuro

pero el yo del futuro se muerde las uñas y culpan al yo del pasado por no hacer una simple copia.

si es cierto que existen los comandos de recuperacion de firmware y es casi un estandar en casi todos los equipos.

pero aveces el daño es tan grabe que no se puede recuperar.


----------

